# ok i need some help



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

i got all the track and DC i need now i want a scenery do i use that staple the cardboard strips or insulation foam which is cheaper which is more messy (i like getting in messes when it comes to my RR) what base should i use for mountains TELL ME PLEASE


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

either foam or cardboard mesh. this is your decision to make. i think you seen here examples of both.

yes, and start using those punctuation symbols. comas and periods exist for a reason.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've used both...each is good enough for me and driven by the economics of the moment.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pink foam is a bit messy in that you get lots of little pink dust when carving / sanding it. However, it all vacuums up quite easily with a shop vac, and there's really no sticky goo, as with plaster layup. Wear a dust mask, and have the shop vac handy, and you should be fine.

Personally, I like the foam in that it paints quite well using standard latex / acrylic paints.

It's available in 1/2", 1", and 2" thick sheets, so you can mix/match these to achieve you intended ground slopes, grade changes, tunnel interior heights, etc.

Good luck,

TJ


----------

